

Emulating America isn't always wise: Read the story of hedge funds and shiver - wslh
http://english.themarker.com/taking-stock-as-lack-would-have-it-1.408915

======
gamechangr
I love the title....implying that it's assumed that it's always wise.

~~~
wslh
There are many countries that admire and copy US lifestyle. One of these
countries is Israel.

~~~
gamechangr
America is an unparalled success story when compared to modern history. You're
right...."there are many countries that admire and copy US lifestyle". And for
good reason.

That doesn't mean that the US is right in every category??

